# router table revisions



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

after reading some of the posts here im thinking of cutting my table and being able to take the top outside so ican practice and make all the sawdust i want without filling my little shop.i would like to still bring the table back and set it up on the bottom and still use it together. im posting a picture of the table and would appreciate any ideas on how to do this from your viewpoints thanks as always .


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Levon,

Put some casters on the cabinet you have it on and your dreams will come true. 

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/11883

That is the way most of us do it :sold:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Bob said:


> Levon,
> 
> Put some casters on the cabinet you have it on and your dreams will come true.
> 
> ...


Bob, it has casters and it is heavy. it is a job to move it much less carry it out over the threshhol and onto the dirt. the caster dont roll that well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Levon

Slip your 2 wheeler in on the back side and roll it out the door...but don't cut it up..
Two wheelers are cheap now days..

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=32410

=======

======


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i might just do that. the router table has legs on it , the bottom is setting in a movable dolly that i made some years ago. the dolly has wheels but they are small and dont have much clearance to the floor. i may also revisit taking it off the dolly and adding bigger casters too as Bob suggested. my only concern is this, will rolling it outside in dirt ruin the bigger casters? there is grass outside, but in front of my doors the grass has worn out and there is only dirt.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levon

Not to sure about casters they are not made to roll on dirt or grass, but the BIG wheels on 2 wheelers will roll over just about anything,,, 

Like a cords,concrete edge, concrete curb,rocks,dirt,tall grass,etc. 
Just take the bottom plate off the two wheeler and bolt it to the back of your table legs/base you can pop out the handle by just removing the two pins and just set it to one side when you don't need to move it around.

======

======


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

BobJ, that is a good idea. i have an old 2 wheeler that i may be able to clean up and bolt to the back of the table. by the way i took out the pc and installed the craftsman pro in the table today. its so nice adjusting the height from above the table. i jad to take the plate out with the pc and then wrestle with those stiff springs to adjust it. i also added the switch and outlet. now when i turn on the switch the router and shop vac comes on. thanks for all the help and thanks also to Bob. you guys are a big help.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi levon,



> i jad to take the plate out with the pc and then wrestle with those stiff springs to adjust it.


You do know that, it's always wise to remove the springs if table mounted, right? 

Nice looking table btw.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi levon,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Hamlin. the only reason i left them in was that i also used out of the table and i looked for instructions to take them out and saw somewhere that you couldnt remove them in my old 7529.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Why not enclose the unit and add a vacuum, shop vac or dust collector?

I get near 100% dust collection so there is no need to go outside. And from the look of your unit it would not take much work to do.

It seems made to order for two doors in the front and a few pieces of ply for the sides and back.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i could do that. i already have a shop vac on the fence, could i use some type of a y to hook to both the fence and the bottom? and if i did that, how would you put the dut collection in the bottom? could i just run a hose into the bottom and secure it somehow or use some type of attachment to instal it to the bottom?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes you can use a "y" to the box or for even better collection you can get or make a device that collects the dust right at the router from underneath.

I just use a "Y" and run the second hose to the box. I have an angled piece of wood that slopes down to the hole within the box where the hose comes into the interior of the box and it works fine for me. I use the Festool CT 33 vac.

Here is a proprietary example of collecting right at the router from underneath. For this you need to buy their plate and they have other options too. You may get away without even enclosing the unit using this. I have made something like this out of duct tape and cardboard though.:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19742&filter=Rockler Outlet


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I know this is a bit late in the thread, this setup has served me well over the many years, I can use the table, table/cabinet or the entire unit on site. 

This layout is from the early 90s Revolutionary router station, very versatile.


----------



## ironhat (Jun 20, 2006)

If you decide to enclose the entire router be sure to allow some openings for air circulation or you could end up letting the smoke out of your router. I've read of this happening. Best of luck! Nice, functional table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents

Putting a door on the front of a router cabinet is like putting a elevator in a out house or installing a screen door on a submarine , it's just not needed, most of the time you are using the router you need to get to the router to lock it in down in place the norm or turn it on or off, not to say anything about the heat build up, it looks nice when the router is not working BUT...routers make dust that's just the nature of the beast.. 

Some will say I use a vac. system to pull the dust out of the cabinet, that just about kills the vac system on top of the table where most of the dust is at.
The router will suck up much of the dust in the cabinet and push it right into the router motor. = heat build up = ...not to say anything about the door is open most of the time and in the way..it comes down to the KISS way..

Some will say I have a big vac. system with a 4" port but most don't have a big vac. system and just use a same vac. can system. ( 5 gal.or 10 gal. type) 

==


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Not sure I can say it any better than Bj has. But, I gotta ask, why enclose the router? As Bj, said, you have to think about heat build up from the router. The dust is created at the bit, if a DC is setup correctly at the fence, then none is needed for underneath.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Ken,BJ;
Good info. Logical. I was just getting ready to enclose the cabinet. Now I don't think I will.
Still put in some drawers & sides but will leave the front & back of the router compartment open. Would be a PITA to always be opening the door to get at the router.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I totally disagree. I have two tables that are not enclosed with dust collection. I have two tables that are closed. I have never ever,had a router break from the heat and they are much much better at a dust collection and I only use the unclosed units when I have to. 

I have run those routers literally for an 8 hour day. I have a Hitachi MV12 that is 10 years old, been in a cabinet the whole time, still works great and I have used it for weeks at a time everyday, 8 hours a day. That heat is a non issue.

I can not bend over anyway so there is no reason not to close it off at all. I pull the router plate out if I have to and have above the table adjustment.

I always wondered why guys would make an open table. I want 100% dust collection which is simpler to achieve with a closed cabinet and I like that I can also throw stuff in the cabinet.

And talk about noise,. With the doors closed I bet the sound is muffled by 50% with the cabinets I have. I don't even need ear protection try that with an open cabinet, A huge issue with 6 kids sleeping here.

I have ZERO ventilation with ZERO problems and ten years no breakdowns.

Remember a good dust collector makes a wind storm and keeps it cool. Actually, when I open the cabinet I feel no heat whatsoever. How could it get hot in there with all that cfm pulling out the hot air? If Anything I think it is better enclosed because I get no dust falling into the top of my router and have a constant cool air flow coming in from the top hole past the router and out the back, cooling the router. There is no heat build up when a good dust collector is used.

Different strokes for different folks I guess.

Nick


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Nick
Good points. Now I'm wondering which way to go. Maybe have fun building the door & enclosed compartment. If I don't like it, I can always remove the door.
I like this forum, folks are honest, state their opinion, & agree that it's ok to disagree & still be friendly. 
For a rookies it can be a little confusing, but each of us has to filter through all the info & make their individual choice. Such is life. Ain't it great.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well Bob and some others have the years experience and definitley the router experience over me, I can only talk from my personal use. 

I also think having a Festool CT 33 and the Grizzly 5 HP central dust collector that I possibly get more air flow going through the cabinets than many may have. Before that I had the cabinets hooked up to the the Fein units which also pulls about 130 cfm. I am not sure if that matters compared to a shop vac, but it can not hurt.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've had my my table enclosed with a door, (while running) since 1997 my door has holes along the bottom to draw the chips, dust and fresh air through and away from the router chamber. There's a hole at the top of the table where the bit sticks out that draws debris and air. The fence splits in the middle and has a 1 1/2" hose behind it that draws debris and air from the table top. 

My old 7518 plunge router got no hotter inside the cabinet than it did outside of it. When it was running the only time it stopped was to change bits and when that pertinent bit of the project was done, my last run with the new 75182 motor cutting molding lasted for 2 hrs.

I've been using the same old craftsman 6 hp wet/dry shop vac on the table since 1998 haven't burned it out or the router. The older 3 hp vac didn't remove the debris fast enough for me. 

When my Delta's bag fills up, (used only on the TS, molder and jointer) I use the Craftsman to empty half the bag to make it easier to take out of the basement.

The setup serves me well and keeps my shop cleaner than without. Time and labor = money none of which I have to waste, if there were any indications that my old PC 7518 was over heating in the table I'd of found out after 11 yrs. Maybe the newer routers have heat issues the older ones didn't, I suppose I'll find out if the 75182 has issues by the time the winters over considering the work its going to see over the next 3 months


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

I'm going to toot my horn just a little bit, I have 10 router tables and all of them are open under the router,,,and I Always wear ear protections in some forum..as well as eye protection ....I do like to use the router table from both sides from time to time, like for wide stock..  and a big vac. system but I get my tips from the pro's.

I have two of the CMT Ind.router cabinets setups but it's true.

Different strokes for different folks 

====


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

just an observation from a novice. it does seem to me that enclosing under the router would make using it more aggravating, even if i had less dust. i have to change bits, adjust the height etc. i dont want more doors to open or more hoses to unhook to move the table. as i said, this is a novice's opinion, so dont hold it against me.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Levon,
No insult intended, your premise is non sequitur, there's one door and no need to unhook hoses.
As long as I've had the table the pain in the butt part was pulling the router out, changing the bit and setting the height, this occurs regardless of a door. The time and effort didn't change till I switched to the pro-lift and 75182.

Now the time consumed is half or better, all is done above the table. I still open and close the door to unlock and lock the lift, which takes all of maybe 4 seconds total. The time I save cleaning up over compensates. I get more debris from the TS and its connected to the Delta.

For what its worth, I worked for lots of contractors over the years before I started my own business, 2 things I learned.
1. All of them believe they were the best and right and all the other contractors were slobs and wrong, (bloated self image eh!)
2. Each one did something clever the others didn't.

What I did was spend the time to learn and adopt the clever and dump the junk. There's always someone out there that brains a new way to do something, the smart one is open enough to consider is it faster, less expensive and does it produce an equal or better product. The new might not work for you but it might lead you to something that does.

The thing that's great about forums is its gestalt manner, the diversity of solutions to a single puzzle.


Don't make mountains out of mole hills.


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

I have my tables enclosed with a good dust collection system as well. The dust collection keeps things cool and clean. One cabinet I made and the other I added a vortex undercaboinet encloser made By Hart tools. It is edsigned for good airflow and the doors opening is designed for maximum clearane. 4 inch port on the back is Y'd to the 2.5 inch hose to the fence. http://www.hartvilletool.com/ They don't show the vortex cabinet online as an add on but if you call they will give the price. It also comes with the external switch.

Vortex Dust Collection Downdraft Cabinet W/Power Switch
Traps router table dust & whisks it away. Working in tandem with your dust collector, the Vortex Down Draft Cabinet fully encloses your table mounted router to catch and remove messy dust. The cabinet is specially vented to create a powerful draw across the bottom to clear chips and dust completely. Continual air flow also helps protect your router from potential overheating during extended runs. Double doors open wide for free access to the router. Simple screw mount installation. The cabinet includes our heavy duty 120V/15 amp Auxiliary Power Switch with grounded outlet and 8 ft cord. 4" OD dust port. See our selection of dust collection fittings for adapting your dust collector or wet/dry vac. 

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/11675


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I once was in a home that had an elevator in it.

SB


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

Elevator in a house? That has to have its ups and downs too...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I was quoting BJ who said: "Putting a door on the front of a router cabinet is like putting a elevator in a out house or installing a screen door on a submarine. . ."

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Most homes that have a elevator in them don't have a out house.. so to speak and most homes that have a elevator don't have screen doors 


" Putting a door on the front of a router cabinet is like putting a elevator in a out house or installing a screen door on a submarine" 

=====



S Bolton said:


> I once was in a home that had an elevator in it.
> 
> SB


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

BJ
How do you dust collect on the bottom side of the router table?
My 7 yr old Granddaughter, has allergies & spends allot of time with me in the shop. Knowing the DC system I have don't remove all the dust, it helps. That's the maine reason I'm dong it.
Plus; I know that lipstick on a pig is still a pig. Router cabinet with a door is still a router cabinet "But it looks SOOO GOOOOOOD"  LOL

Just hoping the DC in the cabinet works as advertised.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

When my router is running all grand kids and some Big kids go out side..I only have one pair of ear plugs that I USE,, and the ear muffs are just for me...

But if you have the door on because it looks *so good* I would suggest using a 4" port on the cabinet with a 2 1/2" tee-port with a gate in line...
with a 1 1/2" tee-port for a hose to the base of the router..if you're going to do it right do it right, suck up all you can..

If you don't have a dust port on your router base you make one easy or just buy one...

" How do you dust collect on the bottom side of the router table? "

I use a gas hand blower and blow it all out the door in about 5 mins. or so..I just hate to clean up but with the blower it's quick and easy, a dust to dust thing for me..it came from the outside and that's where I put it when I'm done.. 

=========


Bogydave said:


> BJ
> How do you dust collect on the bottom side of the router table?
> My 7 yr old Granddaughter, has allergies & spends allot of time with me in the shop. Knowing the DC system I have don't remove all the dust, it helps. That's the maine reason I'm dong it.
> Plus; I know that lipstick on a pig is still a pig. Router cabinet with a door is still a router cabinet "But it looks SOOO GOOOOOOD"  LOL
> ...


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Like harry said
You know where bj stands, (in a pile of sawdust) & his opinion.
but, An environmentalist??? (back to nature)
I'll look for a cloud of saw dust billowing up on the next satellite pass. LOL
You moved up higher up on the "Good Guy" list. (Gruffy ole fa*t)
If u need a reference for Santa, u can use me. (but I won't lie)  LOL


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

BJ, if you have 10 router tables, do you have a favorite amongst the ten? This is a lot of router table. Do you plan to ever get more? 20?

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

I would say the CMT

More I'm not sure, I have plans to make one table that can take on 4 routers in the same cabinet..  to get some more room in the shop 
I have started by putting the Horz.setup on the same as the standard router.. " The best Of both worlds in one table"
======



S Bolton said:


> BJ, if you have 10 router tables, do you have a favorite amongst the ten? This is a lot of router table. Do you plan to ever get more? 20?
> 
> SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bj said: "I have plans to make one table that can take on 4 routers in the same cabinet."

SB says" Wow.

If you could only have one router, which one would you keep/buy.

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

The new Craftsman combo kit Pro..it came with 3 bases ,D-Handle,Fix,Plunge with all the great items, VS,Light,pull off power cord,fence,all can be adjusted from the top of the router table,all super light mag. 

==



S Bolton said:


> Bj said: "I have plans to make one table that can take on 4 routers in the same cabinet."S
> 
> SB says" Wow.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks. That sounds like a very nice package. Quality must have improved since I have had anything Craftsman.

SB


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

This the one you are referring to?
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00928084000P?keyword=00928084000&sLevel=0


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

That's the one, I was lucky and got it for 100.oo bucks on sale  plus the 15.oo dollar ext.warr. for extra two years, free replace for anything like a hole in the box   anything..



========



Bogydave said:


> This the one you are referring to?
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00928084000P?keyword=00928084000&sLevel=0


----------

